# Accidents



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

i read all the other posts on diahorrea about this and found it very comforting. Being IBS-C it rarely happens to me, and due to the art of keeping a loo within 2min walk 90% of time.Share your stories if you have any. My first was when i was 4 i think, and my last was a little under 2 yrs ago, walking into school(work) after taking a strong laxative the night before. I now almost always drive the 7minute walk to school because of this one time Take careGaz


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I've actually only had one accident basically because I'm NEVER away from a washroom for more than about 2 mins now. I think it was when I was about 14 and I wasn't really awake yet. My mom didn't enjoy helping me clean my sheets. I was so paranoid for about 3 months afterward and slept wrapped up in a towel.







Now my only accidents consist of vomiting in public places...twice in a year now. Downtown and a grocery store *sigh*. Ah well...It will get better soon!







I hope...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bascially, i do not want to jinx myself here, so i will not say a word. But i think you get the idea. Lets hope this never has to happen. I have had some near misses. earlier this week i had my bathroom sprint down to 4 seconds.Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I posted a lovely story about a month ago about my near-accident while riding around in the car with my boyfriend and his friend and since then, I've been so unbelievably paranoid, lol. Whenever I see him I make sure we go places where I can easily and quickly get in a bathroom... I visited last week and we went to an amusement park-- I was scared out my mind that my IBS might flare up while we were waiting in line for a really good ride or something, and then I'd have to run for a bathroom and wait in line or something, but I kept everything in check and had tons of immodium beforehand. It was actually one of my best days in a long time, which worked out perfectly. I'm usually IBS-C but it's been known to have a mind of its own and decide that it wants to become D in the blink of an eye. I suppose accidents are just one of those things that maybe we're all meant to experience? Until then, I'll continue being madly paranoid


----------



## anythinggold (Aug 15, 2003)

no accidents, but you'd better believe that once when my orchestra teacher made me sit through playing violin for half an hour before i could go to the bathroom i fled out of there when my time was up.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

omg! Nightmare!


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

I could write a book on this topic. When my UC was at its worst I wouldn't leave the house because I couldn't be more than 5-10 seconds from the bathroom, it was really that bad. Once I was on the couch, had to go and realized my dad was in the bathroom, I had an accident on my way up the stairs to the other bathroom. I had quite a few accidents at that time but luckily I was at home.Before I was diagnosed, I had 2, both because I ate evil salad (I haven't eaten lettuce since)... one while driving home (thank god my friend turned down my offer for a ride home and I was alone) and another time while I was in the car of my BF at the time. It happened right before he dropped me off, I'm not sure if he knew, luckily I had a newspaper with me, I put it under my butt, made up some lie that my dad would be mad if he saw me with a guy, so I jumped out of the car at the curb and again thank God it was dark out. I'm not sure if this guy knew what heppened or not, if he did he never mentioned it. We didn't go out for very long after that. He couldn't deal with my 'mystery illness' (since I hadn't been diagnosed yet) that made me sleep 14hrs a day (i was severely anemic)I had two at high school, once class was almost over and everyone was milling around, I couldn't get the teacher's attention to ask him if I could go so I just ran out, it happened on the way to the bathroom. I locked myself in a stall and used my cell phone (thank God I never listened to the school rule that they weren't allowed!) and called the school nurse, she came and brought me a plastic bag and a sweater to wrap around me, class had started again and only one person saw me in the hall and I doubt he had any idea. Another time I was in the parking lot during the day to throw something in the car (again, not listening to school rules saved me- parking lots were off limits during the school day) I had the urge to go and I knew I probably couldn't make it... I stood there a second and comtemplated what to do and it happened... i just got in the car and went home, had my mom call the nurse and tell her what happened.After my second surgery (reconnection of my j-pouch after temp ostomy) I wore diapers to bed for 2 months. the entire year after that surgery till my last one I just had (for a permenent ostomy) I wore pads all the time, my butt leaked if I had to hold it for too long, and I had accidents at night about once a week- fortuantely the pads were always enough protection for daytime and usually for night too (with a j-pouch you poop a little at a time, alot of times a day) there were several times though that I'd be up at 6 AM in the bathroom scrubbing stains out of my pajama bottoms and praying my roommate wouldn't wake up.Now I haven an ostomy and I'm terrified of a bag leak in public, or in bed since I will have a roommate... I've had the ostomy almost a month now and no leaks but it's bound to happen sometime







Last summer after surgery #1 I woke up in my hospital bed once absolutely SOAKED in ostomy output... that was horrible. I took a shower and the nurse cleaned up my bed and helped me put a new bag on, and it leaked again later that night. Another time, like the second day or two after surgery, when I was till hooked up to a million machienes and barely breathing on my own, it leaked and even though I was half-conscious I remember the nurses cleaning it off the lower half of my body, naked under the hospital gown and I felt soooo awful. I really, REALLY hated my temp ostomy and that didn't help my opinion of it at all. At least it was the hospital bed and not mine I guess







so yup... I've had quite a few traumatizing, degrading experiences with accidents thanks to UC.Kate


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Sorry..am invading young adults.Kate..I can totally sympathise.It's happened to me when had active UC. Colon was so inflamed it couldn't hold it's contents. Felt like hiding away for months & I did as was too scared to go outside. I avoided people a lot as was worried it'd happen in front of someone. It nearly occured when two school kids I knew ran up to me. Luckily they'd gone before I realised that the public toilet was locked.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

'no accidents, but you'd better believe that once when my orchestra teacher made me sit through playing violin for half an hour before i could go to the bathroom i fled out of there when my time was up. 'oh man that would suck. I haven't had any accidents..yet. I've had to get out of class countless times though to run to the nurse's bathroom for privacy..which gets very old. It's safe to say for everyone here that IBS gets old very, very fast.


----------



## amandanicole (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh man! I am also invading you young adults to tell you my story from when I was young (sigh, so long ago). I was in my jr year of high school, in physical science class, with about 10 minutes to the bell. I was not feeling good at all after the lunch I ate. I asked the teacher if I could go to the bathroom, he said no, wait 10 more minutes like it was no big deal. At the time I was pretty shy about bathroom issues, so I sat there watching the clock. Well, about 2 minutes later, I lost it right at my desk. I was mortified, and couldn't move for a second I was so scared. Then I got up, told the teacher I was leaving, and called my mom to come get me. The class knew what happened because the smell I guess, it was bad. I didn't go to school the next day I was so embarrassed. When I went back, I got teased for a while, but eventually it was forgotten (except by me).That was by far my worst Ibs experience. Hope noone else here has that happen. Ok, I'll go back with the old folks now guys!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I haven't ad too many accidents. Just vomiting random places. My sister things the worst thing in the world is when she pukes at a party. I think not. I think I hold the record for throwing up in embarrassing places-- dinner parties, dress shops, my office trash can, you get the picture!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

i have ALOT of stories. but ill sum this one up. my first worse experience happened when i was in middle school. i was on the school bus and i felt the grumbling in my tummy . you all know what im talking about. anyway, so when i got off the bus, i went to the nearest bathroom, which was the preschool next to my school. i went in there, and i saw the little toilets. how cute!!! i sat down, it was sooo small and there i let out my masterpiece. i scared all the little 4 year olds who were walking in the bathroom, and they started crying and holding their nose. i guess my farts were too strong for them. after that, i went to my class. i was late, and my tummy was grumbling, again. my teacher wouldnt let me go to the bathroom since i was late for class. he said to wait another 30 minutes till class is over. i was frustrated. i had to go. so i went around the classroom and farted, hoping i wont get blamed for the stinkiness in every corner and so no one could guess it was from me. and then my loudest fart came. it felt good, but it felt wet. my friend looked at me all crazy, and i told her i farted and smiled devilishly. she said "damn, your farts just staying here. it wont go away." i went to the bathroom to find a chocolate swirl. ahhaha. so ever since then, if i dont feel good before class, i just wont go.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Now that im older, i realised that if i need to go i need to go, so i'll quite happily walk out through in the middle of classes/meetings/etc. No-one tends to notice to be honest. The reassurance that i can just walk out helps a lot with the anxiety and almost eliminates the problem.Gaz


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi there. So far I haven't had any public accidents...yet!!!! But I have had two very close calls. The first was while I was in my boyfriend's dad's hottub. It took me forever to realize that the bubbles that I was feeling were actually inside my tummy...not out...so I ran to the washroom..and then tied to get out of a wet suit....HARD!!! Then last week, we went to Wonderland. We were in line for a roller coaster, and were just about to sit down when my stomache went into knots. I ran right on through and then TRIED to find a bathroom. Not fun...I ended up spending a good 10 minutes in there!!!


----------



## muzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

I havent had any accidents as yet.. hoping I never do!My IBS varies all the time... I used to have major D... but I havent been able to pass anything in the last 3 days... so I am not feeling too great about it at the moment....


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

When I was younger (14) in Middle School I had an accident (Pooped in my Pants in History Class). I was wearing White Pants. When I got up to leave the class the bell rang and all of the kids in the hall saw me. It was a Major Brown Load in my Pants! My most embarrassing moment by far. Yes I have had other accidents but that one took the cake!


----------

